# kümmel, kummel = κιούμελ



## fofoka (Mar 24, 2009)

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

γνωρίζετε αν ισχύει η μεταγραφή "*Κύμμελ*" για το εν λόγω ποτό;
Βρήκα το *kummel *(μαζί με πολλά άλλα αλκοολούχα) εδώ:

http://www.grlove.com/ftopicp-59121.html

*Κύμμελ – Kummel *
Ποτό με βάση το κύμινο, το γλυκάνισο και διάφορα χόρτα. Παρασκευάζεται στη Σοβιετική Ένωση. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Αν γράφεις «τσέρρυ μπράντυ», 35 χρόνια μετά την απλοποίηση αυτών των ορθογραφιών, θα γράψεις και «κύμμελ».

Αν γράφεις «τσέρι μπράντι», όπως λένε όλες οι γραμματικές και τα λεξικά, τότε και «κίμελ» (όπως λέει και η Ματζέντα).

Να προσθέσω: αν το θεωρήσεις αντιδάνειο (από το _κύμινο_), θα το γράψεις «κύμελ» (αν είσαι της σχολής Μπαμπινιώτη, π.χ. _γαρύφαλλο_ από το _καρυόφυλλον_ και όχι _γαρίφαλο_).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως θα το έγραφα με ύψιλον. Μη μασάς, Fofoka. Δεν πάει να λέει η Magenta, κίμελ δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με kummel. Καλύτερα να το πούμε κούμελ, παρά κίμελ. Στο κάτω-κάτω προέρχεται από το κύμινο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Ναι, και ο γείτονάς μου ο σουβλατζής κάνει καλό τζύρο από τα σουβλάκια και το γύρο που πουλάει.


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Άσε τις τζυριτζάντζουλες, συνονόματε!


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Μόλις γίναμε ο δεύτερος ιστότοπος που τις απέκτησε αυτές.


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Ωχ, έπρεπε να γράψω τζ*ριτζάντζουλες.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι τζιριΖάζουλες.


----------



## fofoka (Mar 24, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να το γράψω "κίμελ", θα το βάλω όμως "κύμελ" και να δείτε που ο εκδότης θα το κάνει "κύμμελ". Αυτά - σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

fofoka said:


> *Κύμμελ – Kummel *
> Ποτό με βάση το κύμινο, το γλυκάνισο και διάφορα χόρτα. Παρασκευάζεται στη Σοβιετική Ένωση.


Η πηγή σου το 'χει λάθος — το Kümmel υπάρχει όπου υπάρχουν και Ασκεναζίτες (Ασκεναζείμ) που ομιλούν Yiddish (συμφωνώ ότι και η πρώην ΕΣΣΔ συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε αυτά τα μέρη, αλλά —όπως φαίνεται και στο βικιάρθρο— αναφερόμαστε κυρίως στη Γερμανία και την Ολλανδία). Άλλωστε οι Ρώσοι δεν έχουν καν περάσει τη λέξη αυτή στο λεξιλόγιό τους — ιδού τι λένε για το _Kümmel_:
1) _бот._ тмин (_Carum L._); тмин обыкновенный (_Carum carvi L._) - κύμινο, αγριοκύμινο
2) тминная водка; тминный ликёр - αλκοολούχο ποτό με κύμινο

Πάντως το μεταγράφουν кюммель (κιούμελ): http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&q=кюммель



sarant said:


> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι τζιριΖάζουλες.


Θα έλεγα μάλλον τσυριΖάζουλες:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=4705#post4705


> stathis says:
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν το smirting ακούγεται τόσο χάλια στα αγγλικά όσο το _φλουμάρω_ ή το _φλερτίζω_...
> 
> Zazula says:
> ...


----------



## fofoka (Mar 25, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Να και το "*κιούμελ*":

Από την Live-Pedia.gr
*κιούμελ * [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :γερμ. λ. kummel = κύμινο] ηδύποτο από αλκοόλη, ζάχαρη και αιθέριο έλαιο, το κύμινο. 

http://www.sintagespareas.gr/sintages/rizoto-me-solomo-kai-mayrokouki.html
*κιούμελ *(ηδύποτο με βάση το αιθέριο έλαιο κυμίνου) ή ολόκληρο κύμινο:

http://www.captainspices.gr/gr/gr-products-spi-cum-w.html
Χαρακτηριστικό μπαχαρικό στις κουζίνες της Ανατολής. Το βρίσκουμε ολόκληρο (*κιούμελ* ή αγριοκύμινο) και σε σκόνη.

http://www.herb.gr/product_info.php/products_id/1270/language/gr
Η λατινική ονομασία του βοτάνου είναι Carum carvi (Κάρον το κάρβι) και ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Σκιαδοφόρων. Το συναντούμε στη χώρα μας με τις ονομασίες κάρβι, *κιούμελ*, αγριοκύμινο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2009)

Επομένως κτγμ η σωστή απόδοση είναι *κιούμελ*, κι είναι και εδραιωμένη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2009)

Εδραιωμένη, ελπίζω όχι με τη σημασία ότι στρογγυλοκάθισε και δεν μπορούμε να τη κουνήσουμε από τη θέση της. Από την άλλη, καλύτερα _κιούμελ_ παρά να μαλώνουμε αν θα γράψουμε _κίμελ_ ή _κύμελ_. Καλύτερα _Ουγκό_ παρά να μαλώναμε τώρα αν θα γράφαμε _Υγκό_ ή _Ιγκό_. Ψήνομαι, λοιπόν. Τι ψήνομαι, ψήθηκα.

Και για να μαθαίνουμε καμιά λέξη: οι αρχαίοι τον πολύ τσιγκούνη τον έλεγαν _κυμινοπρίστη_, επειδή «πριόνιζε», έκοβε στα δύο, ακόμη και το κύμινο. Και τον ακόμη πιο τσιγκούνη, που όχι μόνο διχοτομούσε το κύμινο αλλά «έγλυφε» (έκοβε, όχι _έγλειφε_) και το κάρδαμο, ο Αριστοφάνης τον λέει κυμινοπριστοκαρδαμογλύφο.


----------



## fofoka (Mar 25, 2009)

Κυμινοπριστοκαρδαμογλύφο! Τι νόημα έχει μια βρισιά αμα δεν μπορείς να την προφέρεις; Μπορείς, βέβαια, πάντα να γράψεις "Ου να μου χαθείς, παλιο-κυμινοπριστοκαρδαμόγλυφε!"

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ γα τη βοήθεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2013)

Τώρα το θυμήθηκες, Χριστιανέ μου;

Μια και το Kümmel ξεκινάει από τα γερμανικά και μπλέκουμε με την απόδοση εκείνου του ουμλάουτ, να πω για άλλη μια φορά ότι η απόδοση ü=(ι)ού είναι κτγμ λάθος, πολύ διαδεδομένο αλλά λάθος --που οδηγεί σε προβληματικές αποδόσεις (βλ. π.χ. γκλουβάιν και Μιούλερ --ακούς εκεί Άρμιν Μιούλερ :curse: Σταλ!).

Για σωφρονισμό, το νήμα θα μεταφερθεί στα ελληνογερμανικά. Αμ πώς!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2013)

Τελικά, αγιούτο ρε αδέρφια.
Εγώ πώς να το γράψω τώρα; Είδα το κίμελ στη Ματζέντα και μου ήρθε κάτι. Βλέπω το κιούμελ εδωδανάς απάν' απάνω και θυμάμαι τον Μιούλερ, που λέει ο ο δόχτορας. Η πρώτη μου παρόρμηση είναι να γράψω κύμελ, αλλά έλα που όλα τ' άλλα τα έχω απλοποιήσει within an inch of their lives. Ξέρω, ξέρω, στο τέλος ο επιμελητής θα κάνει ό,τι γουστάρει, αλλά έτσι δεν πάμε πουθενά.

Ψηφοφορία!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

...
Κüμελ, νταφüρ. 

Μυστήριο κάρο (Carum carvi) αυτή η λέξη. Παρά τις εύλογες αντιρρήσεις του Δόκτορα, με το _κιούμελ_ (με 56 ατόφια γκουγκλοευρήματα, έτσι και στη Δομή και στη Livepedia) ξεμπερδεύεις χωρίς πολλά πολλά ι και υ. 



nickel said:


> ... Από την άλλη, καλύτερα _κιούμελ_ παρά να μαλώνουμε αν θα γράψουμε _κίμελ_ ή _κύμελ_. Καλύτερα _Ουγκό_ παρά να μαλώναμε τώρα αν θα γράφαμε _Υγκό_ ή _Ιγκό_. Ψήνομαι, λοιπόν. Τι ψήνομαι, ψήθηκα. ...



Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου όμως, μάλλον θα το έγραφα _κύμελ_ [όπως φύρερ (Führer)], αντιδανεικό και γυριζούμενο από το _κύμινο_, ανεξάρτητα από σχολές και ασφυκτικά κουτάκια. Παρότι είμαι απ' αυτούς που το χέρι τους αυτόματα πάει στο Σέξπιρ, όχι στο Σαίξπηρ.


Και τώρα στο ψητό: όταν θα ξαναφτιάξεις χοιρινό ψητό, στα κάρβουνα, στο φούρνο ή όπως αλλιώς, μαρινάρισέ το πρώτα για λίγες ώρες σε κρασόξιδο με μπόλικο κύμινο (και ό,τι άλλα μπαχαρικά θέλεις). Θα με θυμηθείς όταν θα γλείφεις τα δαχτύλια σου. Και σε ντολμάδες αθουλένιους και στα γεμιστά, όχι μαρινάτα όμως. *Κυμούμαι κι ονειρεύομαι...


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2013)

Τι είναι αθουλένιος;


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τι είναι αθουλένιος;



Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός  γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι

Ποιος κηπουρός φροντίζει σε, βιόλα μου μπαλκονάτη 
κι όλες του χρόνου τς εποχές είσαι μ' αθούς γεμάτη;

Αθούς λέμε στην Κρήτη τους ανθούς. Η λέξη είναι γένους αρσενικού. Είναι *ο* αθός. Από τον ανθό και όχι το άνθος. Και ο τόνος στο ο. Γιατί στο α, η λέξη γίνεται άθος και σημαίνει στάχτη. Τη συναντούμε στον Ερωτόκριτο του Κορνάρου και στην Ερωφίλη του Χορτάτζη, ίσως και σε παλαιότερα κείμενα που εγώ δεν έχω υπόψη μου...

Όμως, η ερώτηση «θες να σου φέρω αθούς;» αυτή την εποχή - και όλο το καλοκαίρι -, παραπέμπει μόνο σε έναν ανθό. 
Στο κολοκυθολούλουδο, στον κολοκυθοανθό!

Όχι μόνο αυτόν που έχουν στην άκρη τα κολοκυθάκια (εμείς αυτόν σπάνια τον γεμίζουμε, τον μαγειρεύουμε μαζί με τα κολοκυθάκια), αλλά τον άλλο, τον αρσενικό με τον λεπτεπίλεπτο μίσχο και το υπέροχο χρώμα.

Οι κολοκυθοανθοί αυτοί είναι πολύτιμο υλικό, πολύτιμο πεσκέσι. Δύσκολα τους βρίσκεις στην αγορά. Τους απολαμβάνουν όσοι έχουν δικά τους περβόλια ή όσοι έχουν καλούς φίλους (με δικά τους περβόλια). Ίσως σε κάποιες λαϊκές να μπορείτε να τους βρείτε αν είστε πρωινοί τύποι. Μαζεύονται πρωί πρωί, και είναι εύθραυστοι, μεταξένιοι και… φωτοευαίσθητοι. Μπορούμε βέβαια να τους διατηρήσουμε δυο τρεις μέρες στο ψυγείο, βάζοντάς τους τον ένα μέσα στον άλλο σε κλειστό μπολ.

Περιποιημένους λοιπόν και δροσερούς δροσερούς μέσα σ’ ένα μπολ, μου τους έφερε η φίλη και συνάδελφος από το περβόλι της. Καμιά τριανταπενταριά πανέμορφους αθούς, να φτιάξω αθουλένιους ντολμάδες. Οι δώδεκα γεμίστηκαν με τυριά και τηγανίστηκαν με κουρκούτι. Οι υπόλοιποι έγιναν αθουλένιοι ντολμάδες που μαζί με τους φυλλένιους (έτσι λέμε τους ντολμάδες με αμπελόφυλλα) αποτελούν κλασικό πιάτο της εποχής.
...
Ντολμάδες με κολοκυθοανθούς (αθουλένιοι) και κολοκυθοανθοί γεμιστοί με τυριά


Κι ο που δεν ήταν φρόνιμος κι έκαμε τέθοια λάθη
ταχιά τς αθούς να λιμπιστεί, μέσα στα πάθη εχάθη


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2013)

A, εννοείς τις κολοκυθοκορφάδες. Εμ, πέστο ντε να συνεννοηθούμε!


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

...
Ουφ, ούτε μια φαντασίωση δεν μπορούμε να χαρούμε πια χωρίς να μας λένε να συντομεύουμε. :bored:

Μ' άρεσε το κείμενο κι έχω όρεξη σήμερα. Τις φωτογραφίες προσπάθησα να τις φάω, αλλά δεν...
Άμα πεις δέκα φορές «κολοκυθοκορφάδες» χωρίς να χάσεις συλλαβή, τάζω σου μια τσικαλιά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Δε βαριέσαι, φάτε μάτια ψάρια...


----------

